# Motor de ventilador chino



## arielo (Oct 22, 2012)

Hola yo tengo un ventilador chino que tiene una bobina de quemada se podra rebobinarlo y que quede bien la parte electrica y el consumo porque una vez un reparador de electrodomesticos me dijo que no puede bobinar los motores chinos porque se terminan quemando aun respetando todos los pasos, ytambiel yo probe a bobinar mas de un motor de ventilador y despues termina consumiendo mucha mas corriente aunque respetes todos los pasos ¿por que sera? No sera que el nucleo magnetico pierde propiedades..gracias y saludos.....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 22, 2012)

fijate si podes conseguir ya bobinados los núcleos,algunos hay,los venden como repuestos en casas de repuestos de electrodomésticos ''casa de los mil repuestos'', tienen cosas de lavarropas,cocinas,estufas etc,etc,etc


----------



## fernandob (Oct 22, 2012)

por costo beneficio no te vale la pena.......
tiempo dinero.....


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Oct 23, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> por costo beneficio no te vale la pena.......
> tiempo dinero.....



Y mas si es un motor chino!!!


----------



## cristiantuerca (Oct 23, 2012)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Y mas si es un motor chino!!!



Me juego a decir que el 90% de los ventiladores del mercado son chinos..
Se rompe = Se tira


----------



## fernandob (Oct 23, 2012)

martin y martin ..............


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2012)

Hay en los supermercados los martin y matin chicos que son chinos y vinieron sin el aire

Suponiendo que quisiereas aprender a bobinar un ventilador . . . 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/bobinar-ventilador-techo-52385/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 23, 2012)

y como es que yo conseguí el recambio entonces ?entrege motor quemado ,me entregaron otro reparado,
de un ventilador marca liliana ,de tres velocidades


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2012)

Pero Liliana es industra Argentina


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 23, 2012)

haaaaaa pero los motores también son argentinos?tienen una pinta de chinitos,,,,,
bueno el caso es lo conseguí,por suerte,si no me tocaba comprar ventilador nuevo


----------



## fernandob (Oct 23, 2012)

es que :
o los hacen aca.
o alguno importo un lote de repuestos .

pero no es comun conseguir eso


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 23, 2012)

y seria el colmo que no te tengan repuestos,no podrían atender las garantías


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2012)

Por eso de algunas máquinas es preferible comprar las Dowen Pagio que son re chinas pero ellos te proveen repuestos


----------



## arielo (Oct 23, 2012)

Si y encima se le quemo una bobina de trabajo cosa que si uno quiere bobinarlo hay que sacarle la de arranque que estan encima. Lo unico que podria hacer es poner otro motor en el hueco que quedo para no tener que tirar la estructura y la elise que son de calidad y esteticamente linda..................


----------



## microbanelectronica (Oct 24, 2012)

Hola, yo creo que la verdad no te vale la pena, fijate que hace poco averigue en una casa de transformadores por uno de 220v a 12v 2Amp y me pedian 67 USD, cuando yo lo queria para cambiarle a la fuente de un home theater que cuesta 80USD (chino obviamente), pero claro, el bobinado del transformador era nacional.
Bueno, en fin, como dicen los demas foreros, quiza te convendria tirarlo o conseguir uno en alguna casa de repuestos usado...
Saludos


----------



## volthor (Oct 24, 2012)

saludos: 
la gran mayoria de motores chinos se queman, el tema es por que estan construidos con alambre de aluminio, cuando se queman los motores chinos se pueden rebobinar pero con alambre de cobre y funcionan muy bien.


----------



## amilcar1006 (Jun 8, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y como es que yo conseguí el recambio entonces ?entrege motor quemado ,me entregaron otro reparado,
> de un ventilador marca liliana ,de tres velocidades


-- 
pregunto: Donde hacen el recambio de los motores de los ventiladores chinos¡¡¡


----------



## danielfer23 (Jun 11, 2016)

Esta realmente quemado? O se algún fusible térmico? Perdió fuerza? Por ahí es el capacitar..... son muchas las causas posibles si pones una foto sería más fácil


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 11, 2016)

hay un negocio,se llama tembi queda en temperley zona sur provincia de buenos aires
tienen recambios 
 si no te lo bobinan y te cambian bujes ,el cambio de bujes es opcional


----------

